# Tumbleweed gets a new sister.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Tumbleweed was adopted into a loving family yesterday. From the moment the family saw his video they were smitten. He has a five pound Maltese sister who wouldn't leave the poor guy alone - she loves her new brother a little too much. Tumbleweed needs three weeks more quiet time for his fracture to fully heal. It was one of those adoptions where I walked away feeling like I was walking on air - the couple could not have been nicer, pictures everywhere of the super senior cats and dogs that were once a part of the couple's life together. 

They loved everything about our Tumbleweed and the man of the house said he finally has a son - and TW was kissing up to his new dad big time. Great work everyone. Thank you, Marge, for doing the hardest work of all - fostering. 

Here's his rescue video to refresh your memory.





 
Bronwyne


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, those videos brought me to tears. Precious pup and precious angels who saved his little life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY for Tumbleweed! He's going to be in a very loving home, thanks to you, Bron.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It is 7:00 am in Ohio and this post already made my day! Love it!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting!! He is such a happy pup.
Made my day too!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how wonderful! love to Tumbleweed and his new family.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats to Tumbleweed and his new family ♥


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Amazing! I just love happy endings...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Tumbleweed! Looks like you got yourself a WONDERFUL forever family!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay, Tumbleweed! :happy: Your new family is sooooo lucky to be getting you!!! Wishing you a long and very happy life with them. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - I can't see either of the videos Can you check on them and see what's up. So glad to hear Tumbleweed ended up with such a terrific family. Sounds like the perfect match. Bravo to all of you who were involved in his rescue. :wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just clicked on this link and it works. It takes a minute to load, so try to wait and see if it will for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just clicked on this link and it works. It takes a minute to load, so try to wait and see if it will for you.


Thanks, Edie. I was patient and even clicked on the text above it that said there was an error on the page but now it works fine. Maybe Youtube burped What a love Tumbleweed is and how great to have a little sister to play with


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bron - I can't see either of the videos Can you check on them and see what's up.
> 
> I think they are working again. For some reason there was a glitch and now they seem fine - go figure?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I loved watching this video. A fun-filled happy life ahead of him is music to my ears.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I fell in love with Tumbleweed:heart::smootch: he is precious:wub:
I am so happy for that family, they have a bundle of love coming there way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tumbleweed looks so happy and it's looks like he and his new sister are going to be best friends. 

What a lucky little guy to have been saved by AMA.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

That is fantastic! I'm really hoping for something like this for my Loxley. I love your videos, Bron.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much, Bronwyn, for giving Tumbleweed such a loving new home! 

He's such a sweetheart with great personality and seems so happy! Both video's made me cry, but joy tears!

His little sister is very cute, too! Wishing you lots of fun and a wonderful coming time! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

